

Scott Rafer: Couldery Shouldery - Lookery Postmortem  - waleedka
http://rafer.tumblr.com/post/168541483/lookeryupdate

======
ojbyrne
I saw Scott Rafer talk a few times around the height of Bubble 2.0, and was
impressed with what he describes as "low-cap" - a real focus on keeping costs
down and growing revenue from day 1. Another sad story.

------
dshah
I was an investor in Lookery.

Some interesting lessons from that story. I'm glad Scott decided to share some
of the details. Too many startups simply fade away and don't pass any of their
insights with other entrepreneurs. We need more stories from startups that
didn't work out.

